# Red Spray Painting Equipment



## MontanaResident (Jun 22, 2014)

Nearly lost my big mallet this morning. Bad enough having to buy a new one, but I wasn't done with my mornings work yet.

All the equipment that I've found and now nearly lost was worn flat black. I'm now spray painting my chain, mallet and pry bar, and maybe my axe in Krylon Banner Red. Very frustrating searching and searching a small area for a rather large piece of equipment.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 22, 2014)

MontanaResident said:


> Nearly lost my big mallet this morning. Bad enough having to buy a new one, but I wasn't done with my mornings work yet.
> 
> All the equipment that I've found and now nearly lost was worn flat black. I'm now spray painting my chain, mallet and pry bar, and maybe my axe in Krylon Banner Red. Very frustrating searching and searching a small area for a rather large piece of equipment.


My dad always painted his outside hand tools with red on the handle. So naturally I have done it for years. Really helps in locating.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice.

I used fluorescent Gaffers Tape on a lot of my tools when I was a stagehand/rigger a million years ago.

Made them recognizable in a busy environment for sure plus real gaffers tape leaves no residue and is nice to grip.

http://www.amazon.com/Polyken-510-N...d_sim_p_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=12NFPN2CAD4BCAK592QZ


----------



## Dilly (Jun 23, 2014)

I paint my axe heads red and use reflective tape on my saws not just for finding them but it makes them unique so no one will walk away with them


Sent from the international space station


----------

